# can not mount usb

## zaphyr

I have a Trust multi card reader, which is detected by the system...I can see it in System Info.

But when I insert a MMC card and write

```
mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb
```

I only get this output

```
mount: no medium found
```

I have also tried with sda1 etc and sg0....but no lunck yet

This is my lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

sg                     24624  0

ipv6                  186944  6

rtc                     8776  0

parport_pc             27876  0

parport                22088  1 parport_pc

floppy                 44980  0

via_rhine              17076  0

mii                     2800  1 via_rhine

evdev                   6464  0

dm_mod                 37792  0

ata_piix                6100  0

ahci                    7828  0

sata_qstor              6324  0

sata_vsc                5140  0

sata_uli                4432  0

sata_sis                4304  0

sata_sx4                9780  0

sata_nv                 5844  0

sata_via                5428  0

sata_svw                4724  0

sata_sil                5972  0

sata_promise            7156  0

libata                 27860  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17016  0

ohci1394               26180  0

ieee1394               58776  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9488  0

ohci_hcd               15252  0

uhci_hcd               24160  0

usb_storage            44000  0

usbhid                 25952  0

ehci_hcd               23096  0

usbcore                76508  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

and this is my dmesg:

```
BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d4000 - 00000000000da000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:15

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa490

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_P6   0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_P6   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA APOLLO-P 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bff80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap #splash=silent,theme:emergence

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01844000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2400.143 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033320k/1048512k available (2265k kernel code, 14248k reserved, 586k data, 200k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4718.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=2359296)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0828)

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1623k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdaf1, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 65536k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f6d0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf715, set palette = c00cf79a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 15

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8233 (rev 00) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hdb: ST3200822A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-411S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.2[C] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: irq 11, io mem 0xdfffef00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 3, io base 0x0000e800

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 3, io base 0x0000d800

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 3, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.4[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 3, io base 0x0000e000

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[dffff000-dffff7ff]  Max Packet=[65536]

ohci1394: fw-host0: Serial EEPROM has suspicious values, attempting to setting max_packet_size to 512 bytes

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

libata version 1.11 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[ffffffffffffffff]

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

  Vendor: TRUST     Model: CR-3300    CF     Rev: 0200

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xdfffee00, 00:30:1b:0f:eb:74, IRQ 5.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03b6e20(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

```

----------

## LoDown

what is the output of 

```
ls /dev/sd*
```

----------

## zaphyr

this is the output of ls /dev/sd*

```
zaphyr@gentoobox ~ $ ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda    /dev/sda5   /dev/sdb14  /dev/sdc1   /dev/sdc6   /dev/sdd15

/dev/sda1   /dev/sda6   /dev/sdb15  /dev/sdc10  /dev/sdc7   /dev/sdd2

/dev/sda10  /dev/sda7   /dev/sdb2   /dev/sdc11  /dev/sdc8   /dev/sdd3

/dev/sda11  /dev/sda8   /dev/sdb3   /dev/sdc12  /dev/sdc9   /dev/sdd4

/dev/sda12  /dev/sda9   /dev/sdb4   /dev/sdc13  /dev/sdd    /dev/sdd5

/dev/sda13  /dev/sdb    /dev/sdb5   /dev/sdc14  /dev/sdd1   /dev/sdd6

/dev/sda14  /dev/sdb1   /dev/sdb6   /dev/sdc15  /dev/sdd10  /dev/sdd7

/dev/sda15  /dev/sdb10  /dev/sdb7   /dev/sdc2   /dev/sdd11  /dev/sdd8

/dev/sda2   /dev/sdb11  /dev/sdb8   /dev/sdc3   /dev/sdd12  /dev/sdd9

/dev/sda3   /dev/sdb12  /dev/sdb9   /dev/sdc4   /dev/sdd13

/dev/sda4   /dev/sdb13  /dev/sdc    /dev/sdc5   /dev/sdd14
```

----------

## LoDown

How old is your installation?  It appears that you are still using the old devfs system (which is static, that is, there are always all the /dev entries) vs the newer dynamic udev way of doing things.  I don't know if this is the problem or not, but you might look at upgrading to udev.  I am not sure how much of a pain it might be however...or if this is even the way to go.

----------

## zaphyr

my install is a week old...version 2005.0, and it is using udev as far as I know

----------

## LoDown

Dang, this is annoying, I had to fight with mine the 1st time I got it set up.  Let's try this to see what is actually happening...

1) unplug the usb drive

2) as root, type the command 'dmesg -c' (that clears out dmesg so we can see what happens)

3) plug in the usb drive

4) dmesg again, and post the output.

We're gonna get this  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zaphyr

well, I removed the MMC card from the reader and typed 'dmesg -c'.

when I type dmesg the next time...I get nothing...

```
zaphyr@gentoobox ~ $ dmesg

zaphyr@gentoobox ~ $  
```

----------

## LoDown

ah HA, we are hot on the trail.  That means the correct driver is not loaded...soooo...if I am not mistaken, only ohci_hcd or uhci_hcd need to me (or can be) loaded at the same time.  Possibly modprobe -r both of them, then experiment with loading one, attaching usb device, checking and cleaning dmesg.  If that doesn't work, then maybe you are missing having something compiled in, or loaded...or worse yet, your USB drive is fsck'ed up somehow....

----------

## zaphyr

ok...here we go...

removed uchi and ochi modules, and did dmesg -c

inserted ochi_hcd and did dmesg

```
gentoobox zaphyr # modprobe ohci_hcd

gentoobox zaphyr # dmesg

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
```

now, just to be sure, I inserted a USB key instead of the MMC card, and did a dmesg again:

```
gentoobox zaphyr # dmesg

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: USB 2.0   Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 0.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdb: 1024000 512-byte hdwr sectors (524 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

ioctl_internal_command: <1 0 0 0> return code = 8000002

   : Current: sense key=0x0

    ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

SCSI device sdb: 1024000 512-byte hdwr sectors (524 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

ioctl_internal_command: <1 0 0 0> return code = 8000002

   : Current: sense key=0x0

    ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

now that looks promising, and I can even mount it, but I really want to be able to mount my MMC and Compact Flash cards via the card reader...

so I unplug the USB key, insert my CF card and do another dmesg...and all it says is that I recently disconnected my USB key:

```
usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3
```

why cant I detect my CF and MMC/SD memory cards? This worked perfectly under Suse....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## LoDown

Oh F*CK I AM DUMB!!  I have no idea why I thought we were talking about a thumbstick this whole time.  Here is what you have to do...you have to compile your kernel with SCSI "Probe all LUN's" support or something like that.  What happens is the kernel only scans the 1st 'port' of the multicard reader.  Also, I found, you need to have the MMC card in the device and plug the device in for it to recognize it is there.  Then you can mount/umount as needed, but it will only scan all the ports when it is first attached to the computer.  DAMN!  Ok, that should fix it.  *crosses fingers*

----------

## zaphyr

I am not 100% sure about this kernel compiling stuff...after I have added the needed modules and drivers and done

```
# make install modules_install
```

do I need to do anything else, e.g. copy the new kernel to /boot, or should I just reboot to load the new kernel?

----------

## LoDown

you will need to copy the new kernel over to /boot.  It is located in /usr/src/llinux/arch/(whatever your arch is...prolly i386/boot.  It is the bzImage file.  Then you should be able to reboot. *crosses fingers*

----------

## zaphyr

yey! now I can mount my CF card as well!

now, just one more thing before we finish this...

I have created a link to /dev/sda1 on my desktop, so I can mount it by rightclicking and select mount...however it seems I need to be root for this...is there any way I can give my user permission to mount the device?

Thanks!

----------

## LoDown

In your /etc/fstab, the line for the mount point that is /dev/sda1, add the option 'user', so you can mount it as non-root.

----------

## zaphyr

thanks! that solved it...almost....

after I reboot, I cant mount it via the icon on the desktop anymore, no such device it says.

I have to open a console, su and write 'mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usb'. This gives me an error saying that there is something wrong with the blocks, or I have to many systems mounted. I cant remember exactly, I am at work now and do not have the error msg here.

Anyways, after I get the error, I can return to the desktop and mount the device without problems.

It seems that the system does not detect the CF card in the slot until I do the mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usb.

Does this have anything to do with hotplug or udev?

----------

## zaphyr

this is more like whats happening:

first I can not mount sda1 via the icon on the desktop, then I do the following:

```
$ mount /dev/sda1

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

$ su

Password:

# mount /dev/sda /mnt/canon

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

#
```

and now I can go to the desktop and mount sda1 via the icon

This has to be done every time I have rebooted in order to mount the devices

----------

